# Feeling out Florida



## Henry98 (May 19, 2019)

I moved from Texas to Central Florida. I have three Dendrobates tinctorius azureus, and have been looking around at smaller species like Ranitomeya. If anyone knows anywhere around Tampa that would have any of those let me know!


----------



## ghartman (Sep 13, 2019)

Hey I'll be moving to Tallahassee in a few weeks. I have a friend in Tampa so I might be traveling there from time to time. No frogs yet but am also looking for contacts in the area. I don't think there is any kind of group/club that I have seen, but would be interested in finding more people in the area and exchanging contacts.


----------



## Wayde Matteson (Apr 5, 2019)

Been into darts now for 3 years now in Central Fl and Tampa has a good representation at their show It would be nice to find who's out their.


----------

